# Lounge > General >  Christmas Lights 2022 - best streets and neighborhoods

## ExtraSlow

Always take the family for a drive to see some Christmas lights. Usually around Highwood, Cambrian Heights, Rosemont, Collingwood. Once went to Bridlewood, and have heard good things about Mount Royal.
What areas have you see that are good this year?

----------


## Swank

Lakeview is pretty sweet, tons of old farts with nothing better to do than decorate. A bit of a drive for you but go get Bella Roma pizza while you're at it, you and the fam will be very pleased  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

Mt Royal is hit or miss, people either go way over the top and pay for awesome or fuck off somewhere warmer and do nothing.

No in between.

----------


## arcticcat522

We do this every year too. Have you checked lightenupcalgary.ca it shows some places around and has a picture of the display. Not the greatest, but gives you somewhere to start. We will prob plan some route from this and hope there are other spots along the way.

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard if you dont put up lights in Bowness the community forma a lynch mob about it christmas with the kranks style.

Maybe try there?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well they have 33 Connaught drive listed. That's an annual favourite.

----------


## mr2mike

Capri Ave and Northmount Dr. Long roads, old ppl houses, some gems buried in those Triwood communities. 
This pic doesn't do it justice. Gotta see with own eyes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Exactly how many meters is your restraining order for?

----------


## mr2mike

Just Gemstone cease and decist order.

----------


## msommers

Drove through Mount Royal last night, lots of great decorations! And old school looking lights too which I like

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Foothills Estates is one of my favourites.

I also dream of living there.

----------


## suntan

The one on Crescent Road and 1st St NW is classic Griswold.

----------

